# Vote in the AutoGuide.com Reader's Choice Car of the Year Awards



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

If you've ever wanted to pick what should win Car of the Year, now is your chance.

Place your votes in the 2014 AutoGuide.com Reader's Choice Car of the Year awards and choose your favorite cars in seven categories: Luxury Car, Crossover, Luxury Crossover/SUV, Green Car, Sports Car, Truck and the most important, Car of the Year.

As a thank-you, we are giving away a set of Goodyear Tires to one lucky winner!

More: *Vote in the AutoGuide.com Reader's Choice Car of the Year Awards* on AutoGuide.com


----------

